# What do you use for your Ferrets Bedding?



## python9066 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello all 

A quick question for all the Ferret Owners here
What Do you use for Bedding for your ferrets ??

Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

A fleece hammock is his favorite, he also has two cat beds and a kennel heater in his coop, when travelling he has a snugglesafe heatpad.  but his favorite place to fall asleep is in my bed! :lol2:


----------



## mariedeery (Nov 27, 2009)

_I use shreaded paper (newspaper, old documents etc)_ or if i run out i use straw or an old hand towel


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Soft fleece and hammocks.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Soft fleece and towels in the bed area and newspaper in the toilet area


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

White wood shavings, hay, newspaper, and any leaves they rake up off the garden. :lol2: They don't use any bedding to sleep in mind, they're usually found curled up in the middle of the hutch together as opposed to in a bed box out of the window snuggled in hay.


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

we use shredded paper and old cloths blankets curtains ect. 

Cheack out my link for more ideas


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

fleecy blankets , cat beds and hammocks - wont use hay/straw here as it harbour mites/ticks/fleas and when u have seen what damage it can do when stuck in ears/eyes and up boy bits you quickly go off it ( i would even go as far as say we would not rehome to anyone using straw/hay as bedding )


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shadowz said:


> fleecy blankets , cat beds and hammocks - wont use hay/straw here as it harbour mites/ticks/fleas and when u have seen what damage it can do when stuck in ears/eyes and up boy bits you quickly go off it ( i would even go as far as say we would not rehome to anyone using straw/hay as bedding )


lol, well we've kept hundreds, probably over a thousand actually (we used to rescue) ferrets on woodshavings and hay/straw bedding and only have I ever seen problems a few times, which was actually because the wrong bedding was bought, and even that was extremely minor. Oh and also, we don't use parasite preventatives and we've never had problems with parasites, in fact the only time I can ever recall having problems with parasites and ferrets was when we had 20 kits come in from being housed on carpet and blankets, and they all had mange mites and fleas. Go figure! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i used to use woodshavings in the bottom (dust free)

hang hammocks for them and leave fleecy blankets about too so they had different choices of where to sleep


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Used to use chippins in the bottom, hammocks, towels, slings etc.


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Mine does not use his hammock :bash:. 

He loooooooooooves the "ferret armchair" and the "ferret bed" I found on this website www.EquineCanineFeline.com Online Pet Accessories, Pet Supplies, Horse Accessories & Equestrian Supplies in one place with FAST UK Delivery!. His "furniture" is machine washable. He also has a mini-cat basket that I bought in Pets Supermarket in which he loves to curl up.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine would never use that armchair :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Mine would never use that armchair :lol2:


Nor ours :lol2:
We spent loads on hammocks and beds only to chuck 'em out after about 5 days, because they were always in a lump in the middle of the hutch as opposed to sleeping in their lovely warm hammocks/beds. It's currently freezing cold outside (almost literally) and they're in the middle of the hutch as usually in a pile, there's steam coming off of them they're so warm, no exageration! I swear they've been eating chillis. :gasp::lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Ruby and Millie have a large hanging basket full of old fleeces which are filled with shredded paper...they love it:flrt:


----------

